# From BBA to Hair(theard algae)



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I got the BBA under control. Its all but stopped growing and I have to trim a few plants a little to remove the rest. Now I have hair algae. The tank hasn't been planted long (less than a month). My question is what causes hair algae. (I've heard so many things to make any conclusive theories) I'm guessing high iron? I use Eco- complete as a substrate. My WPG is 3.2 . Co2 is 23-26ppm. Should I just let the plants catch up and outcompete for nutrients? I have some Tetra FloraPride but was told to wait 1 month before adding ferts. The plants are growing like crazy but the hair algae is on the substrate and HOB filter outtake. Any suggestions?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I find it hard to pinpoint an individual element, although I haven't had iron cause thread algae in my established tanks when I tried to raise iron levels. On the other hand though thread algae usually pays a visit to my newly established tanks around the 1-2 month stage. This in both tanks that receive no liquid fertilizers and those that do. Constant removal and water changes has always worked for me, after about a month of thread algae they seem to just go away on their own. One tank however which I completely neglect and have teared down since, always had thread algae problems. I'd remove it every now and then but never looked after this tank as one should, it had too few plants, all slow growing, no ferts, no water changes and too much light.... the perfect recipe for a bad tank 

Good luck, keep up with removing it.
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

So removal and patience seems to be the answer. (Funny thats the advice I give to new fishkeepers) Always seems to be the answer. Patience.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When I had a hair algae outbreak it was due to a inbalance in nutrients and to much iron, but in your case your tank is still new and still getting settle in. After 4 weeks see where everything stands and then you can begin adding ferts and getting things inbalance.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I have what I would say a minor case of thread algae...it is intwined in some of the plants but unless you look for it is not noticeable. I've been removing what I can. Sheesh...whoever said U. gibba was worse than hair algae I disagree with them as far as ease of removal goes.

It also seems to get in the way of the montezumae swordtails who occasionally get themselves caught briefly while searching for tidbits. 

This tank has been running for 4 years, but has been a planted tank since only this June....that means that my first algae problem in this tank happened after 5 or so months.


----------

